# PLASA Focus- Stamford, CT



## avkid (Oct 9, 2012)

Is anyone planning to attend the PLASA Focus event in Stamford, CT Nov 12-13th?
PLASA Focus: Stamford 2012 - Welcome

It seems like an interesting trade show model, especially for smaller exhibitors.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Oct 10, 2012)

STAMFORD!?!?!

If only there was a city near by that would be better suited for such a thing.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 10, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> STAMFORD!?!?!
> 
> If only there was a city near by that would be better suited for such a thing.



Perhaps Newark ?. 

I signed up yesterday. Stamford is not too far.


----------



## VCTMike (Oct 22, 2012)

I signed up. Looking at hotels...


----------



## VCTMike (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonder how much the surrounding area was affected from Sandy....

I'll go scour the PLASA site for updates...


----------



## xander (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm planning on going. I'm going to commute, though, rather than pay for a hotel. I might have to work on Tuesday so I don't want to pay for a hotel and then not be able to use it. 

CT coast got hit really hard, but hopefully they will be recovered enough in two weeks...

-Tim


----------



## Footer (Nov 4, 2012)

Just registered myself, Mrs. Footer, and my boss. See you there... whoever ends up going. We will only be there Monday.


----------



## VCTMike (Nov 4, 2012)

Kyle, I'm aiming for Monday as well as Hotels are appearing tough to locate at a reasonable price. Hope to see some friends there.


----------



## jglodeklights (Nov 4, 2012)

Wish I could make it; I'm closer than I ever would be. I'm normally off on Mondays, but with converting a garage into a theater and all, my job's got us all up here working 6 days a week.


----------



## DrPinto (Nov 4, 2012)

That area got hit hard by the storm. As of this morning (Sunday), 11% of Stamford was still without power.

Outage Map


----------



## avkid (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll be there on Monday assuming nothing else comes up.


----------



## Footer (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm doing the Rosco thing, John's thing, and the dimmerless theatre thing and the keynote. See you all around if you are in any of those sessions... or on the show floor.


----------



## avkid (Nov 8, 2012)

Delighted to be taking a tour of Lex Products after the show on Monday.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 11, 2012)

Seey'all tomorrow!


----------



## Footer (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty impressed by the show. Really like the scale of it. All of the sessions were pretty decent. Richard's keynote was interesting, however being a person that works in architectural wonder I cried a bit for the people who work in the new wiz bang places.

.... and for those of you who I ran into, great meeting you in person!


----------



## VCTMike (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree footer - nicer format with smaller, more accessible groups. Good time visiting with the reps and listening to Richard. Met some other acquaintances and new friends of friends as well. Overall enjoyable time. Nice to finely meet you. Mrs. Footer sure shocked me with the hair - definitely not the same as last time I spoke with her!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Nov 13, 2012)

I learned a few things in the networking class which was great, I also gleaned a few tricks from the guy at the MA booth and found out we were supposed to get free training when we bought our series two, so that alone makes the trip worth it!

The only thing I didn't really care for was it was more distributors there than the actual manufacturer. I'd rather talk to ETC about the source 4 leko, than talk to a guy who stocks them, but that's just me. It was nice to check out the new phillips up light and I finally got the see an aura!

Also I was pretty disappointed clay packy wasn't showing the QWO, the prospect seeing it was one of the main reasons I went up, oh well.


----------



## Footer (Nov 13, 2012)

Pie4Weebl said:


> I learned a few things in the networking class which was great, I also gleaned a few tricks from the guy at the MA booth and found out we were supposed to get free training when we bought our series two, so that alone makes the trip worth it!
> 
> The only thing I didn't really care for was it was more distributors there than the actual manufacturer. I'd rather talk to ETC about the source 4 leko, than talk to a guy who stocks them, but that's just me. It was nice to check out the new phillips up light and I finally got the see an aura!
> 
> Also I was pretty disappointed clay packy wasn't showing the QWO, the prospect seeing it was one of the main reasons I went up, oh well.



I did find it odd that High End and Clay Paky had booths and ETC did not. Having ACT there and Creative Stage Lighting did take care of Avo and MA. I really wanted to see a D60 but no one had one, guess I need to arrange a demo of that at some point. Personally, I like have the distributors there. It gave me a face to the name of the people I have been dealing with for years. This show was actually manageable to look at. With the economy where it is, most our employers can't afford to send us out to vegas for a week, but this show was a short car ride for us.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 13, 2012)

VCTMike said:


> Mrs. Footer sure shocked me with the hair - definitely not the same as last time I spoke with her!



I get that a lot.


----------



## avkid (Nov 13, 2012)

avkid said:


> Delighted to be taking a tour of Lex Products after the show on Monday.



Great tour of their working headquarters including a catered dinner. 
Watching rubber enclosures and molded cable assemblies being manufactured by state of the art machinery was definitely the highlight.
Hosted by none other than the CEO and founder Bob Luther.

Oh, and a bit of swag.


----------

